# Zubin Mehta – honorary member of Amics de l'Opera i de les Arts de la CV



## nibelungo (Aug 8, 2012)

ZUBIN MEHTA - HONORARY MEMBER OF AOA_CV

Maestro Zubin Mehta has accepted being a Honorary Member of the association Amics de l'Òpera i de les Arts de la Comunitat Valenciana, coinciding with the last performance of Tristan und Isolde at the V Festival del Mediterrani, whose president is the maestro himself.

His support turns into important backing for its goals and activities.

This young association connects nevertheless with the secular tradition of the Valencian opera lovers, alive today thanks to the activity of the Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia in Valencia (Spain) and projected towards the future with the collaboration of conductors such as its Honorary Member Maestro Mehta.

For more information www.amicsopera.org


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I do love that building. Wish we had such a beautiful opera house. But the 2012-2013 season seems rather safe, with the most unusual offering being _Le Due Foscari._


----------



## nibelungo (Aug 8, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> I do love that building. Wish we had such a beautiful opera house. But the 2012-2013 season seems rather safe, with the most unusual offering being _Le Due Foscari._


Yes, too safe maybe.
It is time for no experiments in Spain.
But Due Foscari with Plácido Domingo and such a great orchestra might be interesting.


----------

